# What game did you finish despite hating every minute of it?



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2019)

Question is in the title.

And tell us the story and why did you hate it, and why did you finished it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2019)

Life is Strange. It was a phase. Don't ask.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2019)

For me it would be ...
FFXIII-2. I took a year and a half to finish the game.
To the point I still don't know what the game is about.
I was completely uninterested in the story and the setting.
The battle system was meh. story was meh ...
I really didn't care about anything. I played because I thought it could get good at some point.

And when I think this was going to get interesting, the game ended.

Big letdown.


----------



## Disquiet (May 23, 2019)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1.

Listen, I'm a sucker for cute girls doing cute things. I love some of the character designs and the characters themselves, at least conceptually. But these games are terrible, and that's made all the more frustrating by the fact that they're so meta about games as a medium and as a part of culture. Everything about the gameplay design seems lazy and nothing about it feels fun. Even the character interactions and quote-unquote "story" scenes don't work for me because they're just slightly too insufferable (I'm told this may be an issue with the translation turning up the wackiness, but I don't know), too slow, and the world isn't grounded enough for me to care about anything.

I stuck with it because I'm too dumb to stop. I suppose I expected it to pick up at some point, but it never did.

I really wanted to love the Neptunia games. Really, I did. I even bought the second after finishing the first, and got twelve hours in before I just couldn't take it any more. At least some of the lewds are okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

Fucking Devil May Cry 2. Playing that game was as entertaining as listening to someone talk about life insurance and I continued because I had nothing going in my life at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking Devil May Cry 2. Playing that game was as entertaining as listening to someone talking about life insurance and I continued because I had nothing going in my life at the time.



I noped after poop village.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

DmC was more digestible but I stopped at the demo because because being better than DMC2 is like if you're the kid who gets picked for Basketball just before the one everybody hates.


----------



## God (May 23, 2019)

I enjoyed dmc2 and it’s better than the reboot


----------



## chibbselect (May 23, 2019)

Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
Maybe I'm just tired of the series, but the writing in this one was infantile and it didn't have the charm of the original trilogy.

Tales of Vesperia (original edition.)
I played it all the way through because I generally like the Tales series. This game, though...

Code Geass and Death Note came out around the same time as ToV, and I think ToV took some inspiration from their anti-hero vs hero motif. The MC (Yuri) was supposed to be a cool antihero, and one of the antagonists in the game was his straight-laced friend/rival. The problem is, ToV didn't really do anything with this duality. I mean, Yuri murdered a government bureaucrat without any consequences. I think we were supposed to assume that killing that guy was okay because he was a bad person (he was doing something bad to the token pink-haired girl, iirc, and Yuri didn't think the authorities could get the guy.) And to top it off, the game never brings it up again. Yuri even teams up with his straight-laced friend later in the game, and they have a bromance moment even though Yuri's friend is built up to be law-abiding and, ya know, not okay with murder.

Normally, stories are supposed to test a character's beliefs by having them run up against the logical extreme of those beliefs, and then have the character decide if they really want to act on those beliefs. (In Yuri's case, he thinks it's okay to be a vigilante.) This _kind of_ happens when he has to fight the token pink-haired princess, (she's mind controlled), and it almost seems like he might have to kill her, but then everything turns out fine.

idk the game was trying to cash in on the anti-hero craze, and the writers whitewashed Yuri's actions. It's been 10 years since I played it, but this just never sat right with me.

(And to top it off I remember almost nothing else about the plot except the word "blastia" and "guild" being repeated ad nauseam. Rita was cool, though.)


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2019)

Since we're talkin' Tales

Tales of Xillia
People bitch and moan about FE:IF's wasted potential, and they should, but I never managed to get as indignant as most people got about that game, because Xillia exists. And I played it all the way through. Twice.
It's a shame because the game has some neat designs, some solid ideas, some characters that _should_ be deep and quite likeable, a VERY interesting setting (probably the most out of the games in the series if I'm being real), they tried something different by giving us a protag that doesn't use a sword, and I was super into the dual-story thing ala Sonic Adventure 2. Plus....

So then why does the game suck? Why is it insultingly easy even on its hardest setting? Why is the gameplay flaccid and none of the hits feel satisfying to connect? Why is the UI built for ants? Why does optimizing your characters feel so unrewarding? Why is the VO work so phoned in? Why does the story feel so rushed and uninterested in itself? Why are the dungeons bad? Why do the fields feel so samey and disappointing to traverse? Why are our main heroes so damn annoying? Why do the ones that aren't feel like they're not given a lot to work with? Why do the villains lack so much presence? Why does the best one die with about as much fanfare and gravity as a fart in a bathroom stall (to the point where i didn't even realize they died until much later)? Why don't I care about anything in this game?

So anyway, I beat it. I can't for the life of me tell you how the game ends. Completely forgot. That twist in the middle was fuckin' stellar but other than that, I can't recall another game i was so consistently bored by. But it was a Tales game, I was still on a Graces high, I got it as a XMas gift cuz I asked for it, and... well... I'm a sucker for customizable character accessories in video games, which this game has. lol, look! Mila's got cute lil' dog ears and a mustache. Hah! I mostly pressed on to see which ones I could find. Plus I kept going just waiting for that moment that was gonna really draw me in. Moment never came.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No but seriously, fuck Agria's death.
She fell off a cliff because she wanted to shitpost.
I don't care what the story tried to tell me happened, that's what happened.

Legend has it if you pause at juuuust the right moment, there's a frame where you can _actually see_ the writers shrugging their shoulders.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 24, 2019)

FF13.

So tedious. So terrible. Awful dull characters. Nonsensical plot. Complete elimination of player choice in a FUCKING JRPG. Long dragging campaign. Oh and one strategy basically wins every fight once you have the requisite characters and classes. Sab with Vanille, Rav/Rav with Fang and Lightning, Com/Com with Fang and lightning. Rav with Vanille if necessary to increase chain.

I only finished it so that my hateful opinion of it could have full validity.



Disquiet said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1.
> 
> Listen, I'm a sucker for cute girls doing cute things. I love some of the character designs and the characters themselves, at least conceptually. But these games are terrible, and that's made all the more frustrating by the fact that they're so meta about games as a medium and as a part of culture. Everything about the gameplay design seems lazy and nothing about it feels fun. Even the character interactions and quote-unquote "story" scenes don't work for me because they're just slightly too insufferable (I'm told this may be an issue with the translation turning up the wackiness, but I don't know), too slow, and the world isn't grounded enough for me to care about anything.
> 
> ...



You have to be a massive JRPG fan to enjoy it honestly. If the characters don't carry Nep for you then it's going to be meh.

Megadimension is the best so far but it still has plenty of issues. 

Rebirth 2 is most people's least favorite though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2019)

chibbselect said:


> Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
> Maybe I'm just tired of the series, but the writing in this one was infantile and it didn't have the charm of the original trilogy.
> 
> Tales of Vesperia (original edition.)
> ...


----------



## Disquiet (May 24, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> You have to be a massive JRPG fan to enjoy it honestly. If the characters don't carry Nep for you then it's going to be meh.
> 
> Megadimension is the best so far but it still has plenty of issues.
> 
> Rebirth 2 is most people's least favorite though.


If it's any consolation, I enjoyed FF13 (the entire trilogy, in fact) so it's possible I'm just a freak with bad opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chibbselect (May 25, 2019)

Ugg.

This shouldn't bother me, but it do.


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2019)

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2019)

Karma said:


> Bioshock Infinite



Why did you even finish it ?


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why did you even finish it ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2019)

Same as me.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 25, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> If it's any consolation, I enjoyed FF13 (the entire trilogy, in fact) so it's possible I'm just a freak with bad opinions.



Enjoying FF13 is quite awful. 13-2 is actually passable because of pretty decent exploration. LR for the better combat.

But I know Nep isn't great gameplay wise. It relies on the characters appealing to you.


----------



## Xel (May 25, 2019)

I'm not nearly patient enough to finish games that I hated, but boy, I had a massive love-hate relationship with Dragon Age Inquisition. Some of its gameplay aspects annoyed me to no end (such as inventory management, navigation and side quests that piled up), but the actual story still had me engaged. I only managed one playthrough of it  Though, it was probably my own fault for trying to 100% it right off the bat (excluding branching stuff). But hey, I did eventually manage it... Last year, after taking a break from it for a couple of years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (May 25, 2019)

I didn't hate every single moment of it, but FF games in general have a tedency to feel like a chore


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> I'm not nearly patient enough to finish games that I hated, but boy, I had a massive love-hate relationship with Dragon Age Inquisition. Some of its gameplay aspects annoyed me to no end (such as inventory management, navigation and side quests that piled up), but the actual story still had me engaged. I only managed one playthrough of it  Though, it was probably my own fault for trying to 100% it right off the bat (excluding branching stuff). But hey, I did eventually manage it... Last year, after taking a break from it for a couple of years



I really like Inquisition, myself. Mainly for the continuation of the adventures of the last two games. I took really good care of having my Dragon Age 2 savegame. I liked the challenge of fighting the Dragons.


----------



## Xel (May 25, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> I really like Inquisition, myself. Mainly for the continuation of the adventures of the last two games. I took really good care of having my Dragon Age 2 savegame. I liked the challenge of fighting the Dragons.



Yeah, I enjoyed a lot about it as well - otherwise I would have dropped it. But the more tedious aspects almost balanced out the good things. Although, they're probably part of the reason I feel about the game strongly even now (I actually recently replayed some of my old saves to refresh my memories of the story).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

Karma said:


> Bioshock Infinite



I think Bioshlock Infinite had its merits. Game went through development hell and the shit we got was made in little over a year. Story's garbage but I think the gameplay was pretty decent, I liked the verticality and the railing, I'm a sucker for creative movement in FPSs - why the fuck anyone thought that shoving the "2 weapon" limit in Infinite was a good idea, I'll never know. It also never sit right with me how enlightneded this game was being sold as and how they'd contextualized racism in alternate America - and turns out its a flaccid "racism for the whole family". I'm not really going to take a lesson about racism when they can't properly convey it in the first place. No, that introduction with the non-option doesn't count. The entire message was muddled and deflated. Those are the politest "white supremacists" I've seen, not even a ^ (use bro) or cockroach or any kind of stabbing racial slur.

The art direction was amazing and the concept of musicians stealing hits from the 70s to the 90s with ripples and making "period covers" was pretty genius. It's genuinely one of the most interesting soundtracks of gaming and I think it's underappreciated. They even invited PostModern Jukebox to help out with the covers and used actual gramophones from 1912 which is just TIGHT as shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (May 25, 2019)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
Gunplay sucks. Stealth sucks
Tombs suck. I can't even remember if there were any "puzzles". Just pushing things out the way and breaking obstacles.
And...


Francyst said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider. 3/10 but I haven't finished it yet.
> 
> Man now I know how hardcore DMC fans felt when they got Donte. How did they manage to turn Lara into a straight up killer who has no responsibility for her actions. I haven't played a game this bad since Watch Dogs. Only reason I haven't dropped it is because Lara has a special place in my heart.
> 
> ...



*MG:Rising *- What can I say... PG is a hit or miss developer and this was one of PGs less ambitious games. I knew it wasnt going to be anything special but I was sad MGS:R got cancelled(my most anticipated game last gen) and got it just because it was Raiden.

*Witcher 3*: My god I honestly don't see what people see in this game

Game is clunky as hell and combat plays like some random MMO from 2012
Dialouge is weird as hell. Almost Andromeda tier
The main story is so bad. You spend most of the game asking where Ciri is and then doing a favor for information on her. How is a side characters story(Bloody Baron) x10 more interesting than the main storyline


----------



## chibbselect (May 25, 2019)

You know what? I'm not even done talking about ToV.

Imagine if Code Geass established Lelouch and Suzaku's relationship, and then fast-forwarded to the part when they're working together at the end of R2. The story just skipped over their differing philosophies, how those philosophies changed during the war, and that part when they hate each other's guts--basically all the stuff that made us invested in their relationship would be gone.

And it replaced that stuff with a vapid, forgettable plot where Lulouch and Suzaku team up to save the world from whatever.

That's what ToV did. It's been a decade and I'm still bitter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2019)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I liked the story and some of the characters (Xeke, Nia, Pyra), but I hated Rex and hated combat. I thought the game did a bad job explaining how to do the combat and didn't get what was going on for like 20 hours of the 60 hour game. I hated the RNG roll system for blades so I gave up on rare ones pretty quick. I did the bare minimum to see what happened in the end and finish it since I bought it. 

I still love some aspects of the game, but the gameplay and Rex really wore me down. Although the music helped a lot. Shit has some bangers.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

DmC aka the worst devil may cry


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 25, 2019)

Legacy of Goku

Any questions?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2019)

Bioshock Infinite

Its the worst game Ive played in my entire life


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 26, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legacy of Goku
> 
> Any questions?



Oh god. I gave up at Raditz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legacy of Goku
> 
> Any questions?





Francyst said:


> *MG:Rising *- What can I say... PG is a hit or miss developer and this was one of PGs less ambitious games. I knew it wasnt going to be anything special but I was sad MGS:R got cancelled(my most anticipated game last gen) and got it just because it was Raiden.



Horrible opinions. I raised you guys better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horrible opinions. I raised you guys better.


Legacy of Goku was, and is, a disaster.

Change my mind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2019)

Francyst said:


> *Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
> Gunplay sucks. Stealth sucks
> Tombs suck. I can't even remember if there were any "puzzles". Just pushing things out the way and breaking obstacles.
> And...
> ...


How do you not like MG Rising? That game was the mad note. It was like everything the 13 year old boy inside me wanted


----------



## Francyst (May 27, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How do you not like MG Rising? That game was the mad note. It was like everything the 13 year old boy inside me wanted


It was an average game and knowing PG can do much better than that + MGS:R getting cancelled for this is what made me hate it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2019)

Revengeance was anything but average for me. It's my third favorite game from that company and that shit was made little over a year, it's pretty much the game that created the shitty "Platinum should make X game".

Hot take: Rising looking mediocre and aimless. Best thing about it was the CGI cinematic. "CUT ANYTHING" is not smart game desig. Fuck, I wouldn't even call it design.


----------



## Francyst (May 27, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Revengeance was anything but average for me. It's my third favorite game from that company and that shit was made little over a year, it's pretty much the game that created the shitty "Platinum should make X game".
> 
> Hot take: Rising looking mediocre and aimless. Best thing about it was the CGI cinematic. "CUT ANYTHING" is not smart game desig. Fuck, I wouldn't even call it design.


Apparently Rising was supposed to be an "aggressive" type stealth game like Assassin's Creed or something so I guess thats why he could cut anything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legacy of Goku was, and is, a disaster.
> 
> Change my mind.



How can you call DBZelda a disaster. I am still waiting for that remake. It was the closest thing we got to a legit DB Adventure game. Unless you prefer something like Sagas.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How can you call DBZelda a disaster. I am still waiting for that remake. It was the closest thing we got to a legit DB Adventure game. Unless you prefer something like Sagas.



I prefer Legacy of Goku 2 & Buu's Fury.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> I prefer Legacy of Goku 2 & Buu's Fury.



Those built upon the first game obviously. But I can replay all three back to back with no issues. Which I did twice. Nostalgia probably helped tho.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 27, 2019)

>Comparing the hot mess of Legacy of Goku to the masterpiece that it Legend of Zelda


You fokkin wot, mate?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Revengeance was anything but average for me. It's my third favorite game from that company and that shit was made little over a year, it's pretty much the game that created the shitty "Platinum should make X game".
> 
> Hot take: Rising looking mediocre and aimless. Best thing about it was the CGI cinematic. "CUT ANYTHING" is not smart game desig. Fuck, I wouldn't even call it design.


I would kill for a Platinum Zelda in the botw Engine


----------



## Gledania (May 28, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> I'm not nearly patient enough to finish games that I hated, but boy, I had a massive love-hate relationship with Dragon Age Inquisition. Some of its gameplay aspects annoyed me to no end (such as inventory management, navigation and side quests that piled up), but the actual story still had me engaged. I only managed one playthrough of it  Though, it was probably my own fault for trying to 100% it right off the bat (excluding branching stuff). But hey, I did eventually manage it... Last year, after taking a break from it for a couple of years



Did you play mage ?

I also had a hard time enjoying the game. I played mage and managed to end the game. (medium difficutly)

Then I turned it nightmare + played warrior. And somehow enjoyed it


----------



## Xel (May 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you play mage ?
> 
> I also had a hard time enjoying the game. I played mage and managed to end the game. (medium difficutly)
> 
> Then I turned it nightmare + played warrior. And somehow enjoyed it



I actually liked playing mage the most, especially late in the game where I got the specialization and all that.

I also forgot to mention, another reason it was annoying for me was that I ran into a lot of AI bugs. Cole was basically unplayable for me since he just froze in place, and Dorian also got bugged in a similar way after he got the specialization tree. In the end, I stuck with the party of Blackwall, Vivienne and Sera and it was surprisingly effective.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 28, 2019)

The new Battlefront 2 campaign 

Was an Xmas gift so I felt compelled

LONG FUCKING WAY from Rise of the Empire I can tell you that...


Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legacy of Goku
> 
> Any questions?


I vaguely recall getting to Vegeta (I think?) and him just repeatedly handing me my ass for days before I gave up

The sequels were mad fun tho, replayed those a few times


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2019)

Ya just can not seem to choose good games to play.


----------



## Gledania (May 28, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Cole was basically unplayable for me since he just froze in place, and Dorian also got bugged in a similar way



I had the same for every player.

The only way to "unblock" them was jumping.


I always played with 2 mage and 2 warrior. Never trusted the rogues , they die easily. 

Or perhaps I'm a noob with rogues 



Did you play the previous Dragon age ? (Origin/DA2)


----------



## Xel (May 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I had the same for every player.
> 
> The only way to "unblock" them was jumping.
> 
> ...



In my case nothing seemed to fix them, especially Cole. I never even got to see what he could do.

Sera was in my party throughout the entire game, somehow, since I recruited her. She just worked, maybe cause of her stealth skill and the fact that she preferred to stay far away, so she wasn't dying easily. It usually came down to Blackwall and Vivenne tanking at close range with me and Sera being ranged glass canons.

I played DAO, but not DA2. And my memories of DAO are very vague  Maybe cause back then I considered myself more of a Mass Effect person, except that ended with disappointment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you play mage ?
> 
> I also had a hard time enjoying the game. I played mage and managed to end the game. (medium difficutly)
> 
> Then I turned it nightmare + played warrior. And somehow enjoyed it



Assassin Rogue turns the game into a joke.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2019)

DBZ Sagas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 31, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> DBZ Sagas.


That one was okay. 

They were trying to do a free-flow beat-em-up RPG sort of thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That one was okay.



Yami: Legacy of Goku is a disaster 

Also Yami: DBZ Sagas was okay


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yami: Legacy of Goku is a disaster
> 
> Also Yami: DBZ Sagas was okay


I said it was okay, not that it was _good_.

You unwashed urchin.


----------



## Keishin (May 31, 2019)

999 and its sequel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I said it was okay, not that it was _good_.
> 
> You unwashed urchin.



Brug at least LoG was functional as a game. There was some sort of level design and progression. Sagas was just a glitch fest with some of the most uninspired padding I've ever seen in a video game. Never seen a game treat me a like dumbass more than Sagas did. I legit felt mentally challenged playing it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Brug at least LoG was functional as a game.* There was some sort of level design and progression. Sagas was just a glitch fest with some of the most uninspired padding I've ever seen in a video game. Never seen a game treat me a like dumbass more than Sagas did. I legit felt mentally challenged playing it.


Nah meng.

And dont call me brug.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 3, 2019)

danganronpa trash


----------



## Grinningfox (Jun 3, 2019)

KH3


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 3, 2019)

Keishin said:


> danganronpa trash


Wars have been declared for less than this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2019)

Sagas is the only DB media that has ever showed more a snippet of Yardrat, that's it's best quality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2019)

Have you guys ever heard of Perfect Weapon? It's a PS1 game that my friend has no recollection of buying that we played for years trying to beat. It's badly designed: sometimes the ledges end before the actual art asset representing them does, you only have a kick and a punch, the characters look like horseshit even by PS1 standards and the hit detection is wonky.

Oh and the camera switches angles at random spots, sometimes there are blind spots where you can stand and neither camera angle can see you. One spot we found had three camera angles you could go between in a few small movements with one area being off screen on all of them. We forced ourselves to beat it because it was so awful it was basically art. Like the amount of ineptitude you have to have for a game to turn out like it did is staggering.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jun 4, 2019)

Prince of Persia or the king Kong video game.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 4, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Wars have been declared for less than this


I have exposed DR for what it truly is


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 5, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Bioshock Infinite
> 
> Its the worst game Ive played in my entire life



I remember thinking "well this is unpleasant" the entire time I was playing that game.

That scene when they decide to switch dimensions just to transport some guns still gives me an aneurysm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2019)

chibbselect said:


> I remember thinking "well this is unpleasant" the entire time I was playing that game.
> 
> That scene when they decide to switch dimensions just to transport some guns still gives me an aneurysm.



Its like the worst cancer inducing shit like Fairy Tail. I don’t even know why they exist ffs


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2019)

Pokémon Let's go

There is simply no end goal for this shit game. I am a Pokémon weeb, I finish all Pokémon games, this one was painful to play through. I forced myself to at least beat the Elite four. Thn I'm done with the game.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 5, 2019)

If I were to chose one, it would have to be Battle Network 4.
Tournament after tournament was the primary factor for this shit.


----------

